# New shelving for the man cave.



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Out with the cheap metal shelves and in with some good old solid oak, cleaned with Bouncer's Done & Dusted. Flooring adjustments to do and then phase 2 can begin.....






























Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Impressive that pal.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

WOW WOW WOW, :argie: THAT is a living room/dining room not a garage. that is very very impressive, why am I not jealous  you'll need a fair amount of furniture polish to dust that lot down. truly epic.


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

What hours is your shop open


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Good idea that is, this reminds me I need to finish sorting my shed out


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Not jealous at all lol


----------



## gaswizards (Oct 7, 2016)

Looks great! Cant wait for phase 2

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

That's one serious collection 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

That is superb and I doff my cap to your organisation - well played, sir :thumb:


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

The Imelda Marcos of detailing products 

The shelves look smart, classy.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow that is impressive.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Few refreshments on the top shelve and you're sorted.


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

Looks great, and amazing collection you have! I hadn't ever though of using that sort of shelving in my garage, although once my extension is done, I will certainly be looking into it, might as well make the garage feel as homely as possible!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

I hope there's a green leather wing back going in there as well, looks amazing fella.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Very "gentleman's club", absolutely amazing, and solid oak!


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

That reminds me that I need to go to the library, Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Daz. (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm a Dapper Dan man


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Wow, that's some set up :thumb:


----------



## Ceejay21868 (Jan 27, 2016)

Not bad, not bad at all !!!!


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Well that certainly beats my storage solution (crammed into the cupboard under my stairs), that's some set up, fair play!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Looking good Dave.


----------



## Dagobert (Feb 23, 2010)

Thats a way to display some products,looks good!Shop worthy if you ask me


----------



## Mattyhall22 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'd have some Rum and Gin on the shelves as well.


----------



## Stokie (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks a bit sparse, could do with some more products I think


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

And That , 

Is how you do That..........Properly , very nice indeed .:thumb:


----------



## williamhawkes (Jan 14, 2017)

Now that is some kudos there! What a detailing shelf you have.


----------



## jcc100165 (Apr 23, 2017)

Class act....very nice mate....

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Holy shizzle, damn that's a fine collection!


----------



## Marky899 (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow. I have a few boxes and shelving under the stairs haha. Cant believe how many products there is. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Looking good Dave  

I honestly thought it was a Photoshop when I spotted it on your Instagram. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## padhinbed (Sep 2, 2016)

That looks epic, well done that man!


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow, that is a great collection ,. I just showed it to the g/f, and apparently I have enough all ready :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That honestly looks like a shop, David. Fantastic display. Really looks brilliant. 

All it needs is a big leather armchair and a smoking jacket lol. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Sicskate said:


> Looking good Dave
> 
> I honestly thought it was a Photoshop when I spotted it on your Instagram.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks bud... Most people don't like it but who cares... Hope your ok..

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

